# 6.5 Grendel help



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Been thinking about getting a 6.5 Grendel upper for one of the 
At-15’s I have 
From my research it seems that it will be a nice addition to the collection does anyone have any experience with this caliber


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot a lot of the 6.5 mm bullets but not in the Grendel, I have looked at it and I think it would work well on smaller animals and varmints. Some deer but there is limit on bullet size and that may limit range, there are quite a few in the 120 gr range that would work well. Unless you have a lot of bullets in 6.5 you may have trouble finding them. The best powder if you can find it is probaly Stabl 6.5 a winchester powder or Varget. I thought about getting one but ended up getting a 50 Beaaowulf instead. Bullets for that are extremely hard to find.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good information I’m finding it should be equal to a 30-30 but with better range and should be good on whitetail deer out to around 300 yards and imr 8208 xbr is a great powder


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use the 95 vmax I'm mine. Knocks the coyotes right down. And is a good deer gun as well with 123s.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> I use the 95 vmax I'm mine. Knocks the coyotes right down. And is a good deer gun as well with 123s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Fred how far of a shot have you found to be the limit for it on coyotes and deer


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Haven't shot deer yet and I've only shot coyotes to 200.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

